# What happened at hoover last night?



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Went catfishing at hoover up north by sunbury rd bridge sat night.About 1/2 hour before dark an about 15 or 20 cop cars went flying over the bridge headed east.Then they put in several boats an headed north.There were spot lights everywhere an sirens and then the helicopters with spot lights.It was crazy! Baldrige ramp was lit up like the 4th of july.I saw nothing on the news but heard the police yell "they got em".Anyway my buddy ended up with 3 fish ohio cats with a total of 11 for the boat.A beautiful night on hoover.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't have a clue,but it wasn't me


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

it wasn't me either


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Something big went down but did'nt catch it on the news.I've never seen that many cops, boats,an heli's Ithought it was that guy from chillicothe.Very odd!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Uhmmm....I was uhh.....home at the time. 

Yeah...home....uhm....watching TV!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I warned you guys. The "Man" is getting serious about only using no more than two rods per person.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I know nothing,,,,,, NOTHING, Colonel Hogan. 

I KNOW NOTHING....................

You got a chocolate bar?????


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

I heard it was in response to a citizen report received of a Tracker boat allegedly running around the North end under "big motor" power with no nav lights.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

it was an escaped prisoner and they caught him.


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

still haven't seen it on the news at all


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Read in the paper that a 26 yr. old man drowned over there that day.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

what paper did you find that in,and what day?i just seached the dispatch archives,and couldn't find anything on it


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Doris just told me that a young man had a seizure and fell off a bridge at Hoover Reservior the other day and drowned. I guess that's what it's all about.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

It was in Mondays Delaware Gazette. Trucks right, they think he may of had a siezure before falling.

It probably wasn't in the Dispatch because it was a fisherman and we all know how much they like to report on the outdoors.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

trucked said:


> Doris just told me that a young man had a seizure and fell off a bridge at Hoover Reservior the other day and drowned. I guess that's what it's all about.


That's too bad.  Atleast they found the body and the family can move on.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i heard they caught that escaped convict, nothing about a kid drowning. 
some crazy stuff.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Here are a couple cats from that night.The guy that fell off the bridge is in the dispatch today.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry about the drowning


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

how does one have a seizure and fall over a bridge. Isn't there some kind of railing? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thats pretty sad


----------



## undrpar66 (May 22, 2005)

Around 9pm Saturday night. There were 3 guys fishing at the old bridge at the mouth of the BW and supposedly one of the guys had a seizure and fell into the water just off the edge of the bridge. As far as I know his friends didn't go in the water to try and save him, the divers found him 5 feet from the edge. Crazy since the water there is less than 10ft.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how tall is the bridge?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if it's where i think,there's no bridge there.just pilings from the old bridge across the creek that was torn out when hoover was built.depends on water level,but when i was there friday,it looked to be 6-8 feet to the water.i don't understand why his buddies didn't try to help  
though the water is 10 feet or so in the channel,it's very close to shore(a few feet),and shallow water.


----------

